# Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?



## Pilkman (4. September 2006)

Hi,

also um es mal vorweg zu nehmen, ich hasse ja eigentlich diese allgemein gestellten Frage in Trööööts... 

... aber heute muss ich mal selbst so einen erstellen. :m

Nämlich, was würdet ihr für ein GPS-Handgerät in der Klasse bis 200 Euro empfehlen bzw. mit welchem habt ihr gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?

Aufgrund kurzer Recherchen vermute ich, dass lediglich ein SW-Gerät in Frage kommen wird, mich interessieren aber auch Eure Vorlieben und Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Herstellern wie Garmin, Magellan, Lowrance etc. aussehen. #h


----------



## Loup de mer (4. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ...ich hasse ja eigentlich diese allgemein gestellten Frage in Trööööts...
> 
> ... aber heute muss ich mal selbst so einen erstellen...


 
Null Problemo!!!

Ich habe seit ca. 3 1/2 Jahren das GPS 72 von Garmin, zwar ein SW-Gerät ohne Kartenlademöglichhkeit, bin aber sehr zufrieden damit.
Die UPE liegt zur Zeit um und bei 199,-Euro. Bei Ebay kriegst du sie gut gebraucht für unter 100,-Euro.
Das Gerät zeichnet Tracks auf, was gerade bei erfolgreichen Driften auf Ostsee und Norges Fahrwassern von Vorteil ist. Außerdem ist es wasserdicht, schwimmt und enthält bereits eine Datenbank mit allen möglichen Leuchttürmen und Seezeichen weltweit.

Ich bin jetzt allerdings auf dem Trip, es mittelfristig gegen eines mit Kartenplotter zu tauschen - dann werd ich wohl auch nicht drumrum kommen, hier einen Fragetrööt zu eröffnen |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Hallo Wolfsbarsch,

vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp, das Garmin liest sich in der Tat nicht schlecht. Bisher ist mir auch noch das GPS 60 von Garmin positiv aufgefallen, liegt auch noch im bezahlbaren Rahmen.

Und sonst keiner mehr ´nen Tip?! #h


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Such mal bei eBlöd nach Garmin GPSMAP 60cs. Die gibt es auch schon (fast) für Deinen festgelegten Preis. Natürlich gebraucht. Du kannst Karten draufladen und es hat ein Farbdisplay. Der Empfang ist auch völlig in Ordnung.
Ich habe das selber und bin bestens mit zufrieden. Ein richtiges Schnuckelteilchen. :m
Nutzung bei mir: Angeln, Wandern, MTB


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Such mal bei eBlöd nach Garmin GPSMAP 60cs. Die gibt es auch schon (fast) für Deinen festgelegten Preis. ...



Puuuh, aber eher mit der ganz doll unterstrichenen Einschränkung FAST, hmm? #t 

Das 60CS ist doch sonst ein recht teures Teil oder irre ich da? Die technischen Daten lesen sich auf jeden Fall absolut spitzenmäßig, superschnelle Synchronisation und dann noch dieses neue System SIRF für einen verbesserten Empfang... das Stichwort ist mir bei der Boardsuche auch aufgefallen.


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Die Teile mit Sirf III sind die neuen Geräte der x-Serie. Z.B 60cx oder 60csx. Die haben den Sirf III Cipsatz und eine Speicherkarte eingebaut. Die sind einfach viel zu teuer. Zwar super vom Empfang, aber zu teuer. Da Du das GPS ja bestimmt hauptsächlich auf dem Boot einsetzen wirst, ist der Sirf III Chipsatz völlig Banane.
Ich meinte gebrauchte 60cs. Die kannst Du (mit etwas Glück :q ) für Dein Budget erweben.


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



ollidi schrieb:


> ... ich meinte gebrauchte 60cs. Die kannst Du (mit etwas Glück :q ) für Dein Budget erweben.



Aha, THX für die Aufklärung! #6


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

No Problem. #h 
Einen Wehmutstropfen gibt es aber.   Wenn Du Dir Detailkarten holen möchtest, sind die leider etwas teurer. Aber auf jeden Fall ihr Geld wert. Schau am besten mal auf die Garmin seite. Da findest Du noch mehr Infos darüber.


----------



## Pilkman (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



ollidi schrieb:


> ... schau am besten mal auf die Garmin seite. Da findest Du noch mehr Infos darüber.



Bin gerade schon am luschern, die Garmin-Geräte habens mir glaub ich angetan. Und im Zweifelsfall falls nichts günstiges Gebrauchtes greifbar ist, wird´s wohl einfach ein GPS60. 

@ All

Für weitere Vorschläge und Erfahrungen bin ich natürlich trotzdem dankbar! #h


----------



## Pilkerknecht (5. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Salute Pilkman

Ich habe mir den Lowrance iFinder Map & Musik gebraucht zugelegt. Nautic Path Seekarte rein und ab gehts. Das Gerät konnte ich dieses Jahr ausgiebig in Norge testen und war total begeistert.Durch die Trackaufzeichnung konnte ich punktgenau meinen alten Startpunkt auf dem Meer wiederfinden und die gleiche Strecke abangeln.Falls Du etwas parallel zur alten Strecke driftest, so zeigt Dir das Gerät die Entfernung an.
Das Gehäuse ist Wasserdicht und dank der kleinen Bauweise muß man nicht unnötig viel mitschleppen.
Vom Menü her ist die Bedienung auch für ungeübte kein Problem.Bin nähmlich kein Freund von Bedienungsanleitungen.Einschalten und los, das ist meine Devise.
Genug Vorschläge hast Du ja bekommen. Ab zum GPS-Dealer und die Geräte mal in die Hand genommen. Dann findest Du auch kleine Unterschiede und Vorteile von dem einen oder anderen Gerät.
Viel Spaß beim probieren und

Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## deger (6. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Bei dem iFinder Map & Music inkl. der Karte bis aber schon fast bei € 600, oder irre ich?


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Hi,

ich hab mich für ein neues Garmin GPS 60 entschieden, welches heute geliefert wurde. Der erste Eindruck von der Bedienerfreundlichkeit und den Funktionen ist sehr gut, das kontrastreiche und detaillierte S/W-Display überzeugt, sparsam soll das Gerät auch sein mit ca. 28 Stunden Betriebsdauer bei zwei AA-Batterien. Ich werd mich in der nächsten Zeit aber damit noch etwas genauer beschäftigen müssen.

http://www.garmin.de/Produktbeschreibungen/GPS60.php






Quelle: garmin.de

Auf das Garmin GPS 60 können keine Karten geladen werden, Wegpunkte und Routen können aber am PC auf dortigen Karten bearbeitet und per USB-Kabel rübergezogen werden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf.
Kennst du GPS Utility? Damit kannst du Seekartenausschnitte kalibrieren, Wegpunkte und Tracks einzeichnen und auf dein GPS übertragen. So kannst du dir eine Seekarte selber erstellen und aufs GPS laden. Habe ich früher mit meinem 320 von Magellan gemacht. Geht sehr gut.


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Hi Jörg! #h



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ... kennst du GPS Utility? ....



Nee, da muss ich passen... #t 



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ... damit kannst du Seekartenausschnitte kalibrieren, Wegpunkte und Tracks einzeichnen und auf dein GPS übertragen. So kannst du dir eine Seekarte selber erstellen und aufs GPS laden. ...



Hmm, das klingt sehr interessant. Hast Du da einen Link oder genauere Infos, wo ich mir das mal ansehen kann? Ist das Programm Free- oder Shareware?

Danke vorab für die Info! #6


----------



## Pilkman (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... ist das Programm Free- oder Shareware? ...



Hab´s schon gefunden...  #6

http://www.gpsu.co.uk/index_de.html - das ist wohl Freeware, so wie es aussieht. Werd ich mir heut abend mal downloaden und probieren. 

Zum GPS 60 liefert Garmin zwar auch einen Trip&Waypointmanager, aber vielleicht ergänzen sich die beiden Programme ja ganz gut.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Hi Pilkman!!!#h 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zu Deinem neuen Spielzeug!!!
Da ich auch schon ne gaaanze Weile mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nen H-GPS zu ziehen, immer her mit neuen Infos!!! Das gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Boardies die was zu dem Thema zu sagen haben....


----------



## Sockeye (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

Ich habe mich für das Magellan Sportrack Color entschieden. Das gibt es für 199,- €.

Ich bin super zufrieden.

Man kann Karten (Bluenav €) nachladen, sich selber Karten basteln (0€ + plus ein paar Links) oder gekaufte Karten mit eigenen Informationen aufrüsten (Shareware).

Ich habe bspw. die Fangbereiche in Nordnorge in die Karten integriert. (Es ist ja nie ein einzelner Fangpunkt sondern Bereiche)

Oder momentan bau ich mir meine Steinpilzgebiete in die Topo3D Germany Karte ein (Schwarzwald/Pfalz/Vogesen)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Jirko (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*

...glückwunsch markus! und viel spaß damit beim moosrückenhunting :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2006)

*AW: Welches GPS-Handgerät bis 200 Euro?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hab´s schon gefunden...  #6
> 
> http://www.gpsu.co.uk/index_de.html - das ist wohl Freeware, so wie es aussieht. Werd ich mir heut abend mal downloaden und probieren.
> 
> Zum GPS 60 liefert Garmin zwar auch einen Trip&Waypointmanager, aber vielleicht ergänzen sich die beiden Programme ja ganz gut.



wenn du Hilfe brauchst dann melde dich einfach. Auf den ersten Blick sieht es nicht so einfach aus, ist es aber wenn man weis wie es geht. Wie bei allem halt.


----------

